# Duyuru > Gündem >  Türkiye'yi Sarsan Gözaltılar!

## bozok

*Ankara'yı şok eden gözaltılar* 



*Ergenekon operasyonu kapsamında yürütülen soruşturmada Ankara ve İstanbul'da 24 kişi gözaltına alındı.*


Ankara güne inanılmaz bir gözaltı süreciyle başladı. Cumhuriyet tarihinde ilk kez bir emekli orgeneral polis tarafından gözaltına alındı.

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında sabah erken saatlerde *emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon* gözaltına alındı. Ardından Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği ADD Başkanı *Emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur*'un gözaltına alındığı haberi geldi.


Ankara Ticaret Odası Başkanı *Sinan Aygün'*ün de polis tarafından eşzamanlı olarak gözaltına alındığı bildirildi.. Gözaltına alınan isimlerin hepsinin evi polis tarafından didik didik arandı.


*TOLAN PAşA SİNİRLENDİ*

Ev ve ofislerdeki aramalar sürerken, Emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon'un evinin kapısının polisler tarafından kırıldığı belirtildi. Tolon ile evine gelen polisler arasında bu nedenle tartışma çıktığı öğrenildi.



Sabah 07:00'de eş zamanlı olarak başlatılan aramaların halen devam ettiği ve 7 kişinin gözaltına alınmasıyla ilgili operasyonun sürdüğü kaydediliyor.

Aynı anlarda Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara bürosu polis tarafından abluka altına alındı ve arama başlatıldı. Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay'ın evinde de arama yapıldı. *Mustafa Balbay'* da gözaltına alındı.

Gazeteye, saat 07.30 sıralarında gelen polis, binadan 10.40'ta ayrıldı.Polisin, bazı belgeler ile bilgisayarları da beraberinde götürdüğü görüldü.


Operasyonların İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın isteği ile gerçekleştirildiği ve gözaltına alınanların İstanbul'a gönderileceği belirtiliyor.



*TOLON’UN Eşİ : EV DİDİK DİDİK ARANIYOR*

Gözaltına alınan emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon’un eşi, evlerinin didik didİk arandığını bildirdi. Emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon’un evinde sabah saat 08.00 itibariyle savcılar ve polisler tarafından arama yapılıyor. Tolon’un eşi saat 08.52’de hürriyet.com.tr’ye yaptığı açıklamada, “şu dakikada evde arama yapılıyor. Her yer didik didik aranıyor. Buradaki işlemin bitmesinden sonra İstanbul’a götürüleceği söylendi. üok üzgünüz dedi.

Emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon ise herhangi bir şey söylemek istemediğini belirtti.


*ASKERİ LOJMANLARDA GüZALTINA ALINDILAR*

Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon ile Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği Başkanı emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur, sabah saatlerinde askeri lojmanlarda gözaltına alındı. Her iki emekli Orgeneralin gözaltına alınmasından önce Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın bilgilendirildiği bildirildi. Eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı da olan Eruygur, Cumhuriyet mitinglerinin düzenlenmesin de etkin rol oynamıştı.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Ergin,* “Gözaltılardan haberim yok. Başsavcılığın talimatı ile gözaltılar yapıldı deniyor. Benim bilgim yok"* dedi.


*POLİS, ATO VE ADD GENEL MERKEZİNDE ARAMA YAPIYOR*

Ankara Ticaret Odası (ATO) ve Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği (ADD) Genel Merkezinde polislerce arama yapılıyor.

Sabah saatlerde ATO’ya gelen çalışanlar, başkanlık katında ATO Başkanı Sinan Aygün’ün odasına emniyet güçleri tarafından girilmesine izin verilmediğini gördüler.

Odaya giriş ve çıkışlar yasaklanırken, ATO’ya çevik kuvvet ekipleri sevkedildi.

ADD’nin Batıkent’teki genel merkezinde polis tarafından yürütülen arama da devam ediyor.

üte yandan, ATO yetkilileri Sinan Aygün *"gözaltına alınmadığını ifadesi*
*başvurulmak üzere Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğüne götürüldüğünü ve kısa bir* *süre sonra ATO’ya gelerek açıklama yapacağını"* savundular.


*KAYACAN: “EMEKLİ GENERALLERİN GüZALTILARI İüİN GENELKURMAY İZNİNE GEREK YOK”*

Askeri Yargıtay eski Genel Sekreteri Ali Fahir Kayacan, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında askeri lojmanlardan gözaltına alınan emekli Orgeneral ve Jandarma eski Genel Komutanı şener Erguygur ve eski Ordu Komutanı Hurşit Tolan’un emekli olduktan sonra *“sıradan vatandaş”* kabul edildiğini belirterek, *"İstenirse eski Genelkurmay Başkanı da gözaltına alınır. Yasal engel yok”* dedi.

Kayacan şunları söyledi: *“Askerlik sırasında işlenen bir suç veya iddia olmadığı için gözaltına alınma prosedürü sıradan vatandaş gibi olur. Genelkurmay’dan izin alınması gerekmiyor. Hurşit Tolon, korumalı lojmanlarda oturuyor. Lojmanlara herkes giremez. Bu nedenle Genelkurmay bilgilendirilmiştir”*

----------

